# Dew claw removal - Yes or no?



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie. I've been lurking for a while just getting a feel for the board, and I see it's a very nice place. 

Anyway, sorry to jump right in but I have a health question. I was wondering what the consensus is on dew claw removal? My little guy is about 6 months old and he's getting neutered next week. He is also having his baby teeth pulled as his adult teeth are coming in and he has two rows of teeth, poor thing. I asked the vet about dew claw removal and they didn't seem to have a solid recommendation either way, but said if I was planning to do it, it was best to get it all done at the same time. (He has two in the front, none in the back.)

I don't want to traumatize the poor guy with too much at one time, but on the other hand, I've heard tales of dew claws getting infected and "catching" on things. I don't know if it makes any difference regarding the claws, but I plan to keep him in a puppy cut.

Any feedback or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There's really no need to remove the dew claws and it would be painful after the procedure.
Some breeders have them removed when they are just a few days old. After that it's a bigger
deal. Mine have their dew claws.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the group. Dew claws can only be removed when doggies are a couple of days old (to the best of my knowledge.) If you keep the nails trimmed you should not have any problems. Some doggies tear them jumping down off of furniture but I think it is a rare occasion. 

I am sure your little man will do fine with his neuter operation. His little mouth might be tender for a couple of days but some softened food and lots of TLC and he will be good to go in no time.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we reommend not removing them unless they are causing a problem. those that insist we do and they usually have complications. incisions get infected, have to have weekly bandage changes, kept still 2 weeks. its a mess. i wouldnt do it. i have 3 malts with them and one with out...if they are not removed shortly after birth it is hard on these guys. it is amputating a toe which is pretty painful.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 2 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770967


> we reommend not removing them unless they are causing a problem. those that insist we do and they usually have complications. incisions get infected, have to have weekly bandage changes, kept still 2 weeks. its a mess. i wouldnt do it. i have 3 malts with them and one with out...if they are not removed shortly after birth it is hard on these guys. it is amputating a toe which is pretty painful.[/B]


Wow, you guys are fast!!! Thanks so much. Amputating a toe!? Ouch!! Poor little thing. The only thing that has me worried is that somehow he tore a toenail a little a while back and it was bleeding a bit. Of course, that was on his regular paws, but as an adult I've only had adult dogs before, never any puppies, so as a first time mom I must confess I'm a bit of a nervous wreck. I just hope he's not prone to catching his little claws on things. I do keep them trimmed regularly, but I'm a wimp and have the vet do it, I couldn't bear the thought of cutting too short and hurting him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is only a consideration to me if they are rear dewclaws. The ones on the front dogs actually use.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 2 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770970


> It is only a consideration to me if they are rear dewclaws. The ones on the front dogs actually use.[/B]


Excellent! Thank you all so much. I think as long as I make sure they are kept trimmed and keep an eye on them occasionally, they'll be fine, so I'm opting not to have them removed. This was the part of the the operation that had my stomach churning the most so I'm very relieved.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear you are not doing it. It may not be the same thing but I had a cat declawed one time & it was the most pitiful thing I've ever seen. I will never ever do anything like that to an animal again. I felt so bad I was miserable until she was finally healed & I really believe it changed her personality as well.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 2 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770970


> It is only a consideration to me if they are rear dewclaws. The ones on the front dogs actually use.[/B]


wow, I've never heard that. What do they use their front dew claws for?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess I'm a bit different. I had Coco's removed when she was spayed. Our last Malt keep catching his on the steps to the back yard, and to me that was worse than getting them removed. Glad I didn't know about the problems with removal. Guess we were lucky, as Coco had no problems after her surgery.

I'm learning some things in this thread. Thanks for asking this question and welcome!

I'm curious. How they are used?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know in larger dogs they can be used to help grip objects or bones. Toy and Cosy's are so tiny
I can't imagine they could hold onto anything.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ May 2 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770991


> I guess I'm a bit different. I had Coco's removed when she was spayed. Our last Malt keep catching his on the steps to the back yard, and to me that was worse than getting them removed. Glad I didn't know about the problems with removal. Guess we were lucky, as Coco had no problems after her surgery.[/B]


Coco, I'm no expert, but I read that when they are catching on things that can be very painful so it may have been for the best. Jimmy hasn't had any problems with his so if it ain't broke... But in your case, it sounds like they were bothering him on a regular basis. Again, not an expert, just my 2 cents.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi's are tiny as well, and causes no discomfort, so no dew claw removal for me. 

Oh, and :Welcome 3: You should introduce yourself and malts.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

QUOTE (Holly @ May 2 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771000


> QUOTE (Coco @ May 2 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770991





> I guess I'm a bit different. I had Coco's removed when she was spayed. Our last Malt keep catching his on the steps to the back yard, and to me that was worse than getting them removed. Glad I didn't know about the problems with removal. Guess we were lucky, as Coco had no problems after her surgery.[/B]


Coco, I'm no expert, but I read that when they are catching on things that can be very painful so it may have been for the best. Jimmy hasn't had any problems with his so if it ain't broke... But in your case, it sounds like they were bothering him on a regular basis. Again, not an expert, just my 2 cents.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry! HER! Not him, HER! Oops!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My mom's use the entire paw, including dews if they have them, for holding the baby for cleaning. I used to believe in taking them off, now I don't. Maltese don't normally have rear dews. They use them for reaching for things through the exercise pen too. 

Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Regarding front dew claws: They do use them to hold things. They can also use them when turning at high speeds. For that reason, most herding dogs and agility dogs have them left on.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't think Matilda and B&B have them, how can you tell I have never seen a claw only a pad, would someone post a picture.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

My Micky is an oddball. He's got all 10 fingers and all 10 toes! Just like a human! I've never had a dog with all their dewclaws. I just make sure to remind the groomer that he has them, and to remember to check them so they don't get too long.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo doesn't have any dewclaws but Hannah does. They've not caused any problems at all. They are very hard to get to though to trim the nail.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's were quite long when we got him and so now I just remind the groomer to cut them (in case she forgets) and we also have the vet trim/check them whenever we are there.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni does have his (front) and he seems to use them to hold chew sticks, etc. I don't like trying to get ahold of them to trim however. Not easy. B)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie had hers removed at 2 days and Tilly still has hers. Not much difference except when I'm grooming them. I have to remember to look for Tilly's dew claws to trim them.

I would not remove after they are a couple of days old. It's too paniful and tramatic and takes so long to heal.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

would not do it


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

When my little one was neutered we had his dew claws removed at the same time. He did fine. To my knowledge they only have front dew claws. He didn't even bother with the wraps on his legs and neuter incision. I did ask for pains meds to have on hand. Dew claws have no purpose true these days like when dogs were in the wild. I have seen some dogs that have ripped their dew claws from the leg. Also you do not have to worry always trimming them. I know it is a personal choice.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

Well tomorrow's the big day! (Wednesday.) I decided against Dew Claw removal, but I will just monitor them to make sure no trouble appears. He is still getting his extra teeth removed and his manhood is going. I'm also requesting just a general nail trim and the ever infamous anal gland expression. Poor little guy. He has no clue. He's sleeping so very soundly right now on a pillow right by me with this little half grin on his face. Oh my poor bunny. I just wish I could explain this to him, you know? 

They won't have me be there when he wakes up, will I? Won't he be pretty groggy? I don't want to get in the way and make things worse either. I just don't want him to think I abandoned him. I really hope he's very groggy and doesn't really get what's going on.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:chili: I'm glad you decided against the dew claw removal. I don't know if your vet can give you a time as to when he will wake up. Most likely there are several factors to consider such as how many other surgeries are planned for tomorrow, any complications or interruptions, how quickly your baby wake ups. 

A couple of questions. Do you know if he is scheduled as the first surgery of the day? I made sure with both spay/neuter surgery and last year's dental, that the T's were first in line when I made the appointment. They had to stay through the day to be monitored but I was allowed to take both of them home in the late afternoon.

It's important to know what type of anesthesia your vet is planning to use. For small dogs, isoflorine or sevoflorine. I don't recall if this was discussed in your thread but it's important to find out. They come out of the anesthesia much more quickly with this type. 

I know everything will go well. It will be much more difficult for you than for your little furbutt. We'll be keeping you in our thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ May 6 2009, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772588


> :chili: I'm glad you decided against the dew claw removal. I don't know if your vet can give you a time as to when he will wake up. Most likely there are several factors to consider such as how many other surgeries are planned for tomorrow, any complications or interruptions, how quickly your baby wake ups.
> 
> A couple of questions. Do you know if he is scheduled as the first surgery of the day? I made sure with both spay/neuter surgery and last year's dental, that the T's were first in line when I made the appointment. They had to stay through the day to be monitored but I was allowed to take both of them home in the late afternoon.
> 
> ...


I wish I had seen this post before I took him in, then I would have asked more questions. Well, I have some good and slightly bad news (but nothing awful or horrible). I will post it in a new thread though.


----------

